# Camping holidays with young children



## steview

Hi all 

I want to know your thoughts and experiences and recommendations of camping holidays with children? before we had children we had always done the flashy hotels and big cruises but now me and my wife want to explore with the children I'm looking at buying a tent and everything I just like to know how you guys do it or where is good to go looking at south France in particular.


----------



## enc

some of my fondest childhood memories are of camping holidays with my folks. 
none of this glamping nonsense though.. Nequay in the days before it became stag night city and Anglesey, an island of the northwest coast of Wales were regular destinations. Amazing times your kids will love it :thumb:


----------



## Bug Sponge

We used to do Keycamp as kids (think it's called Eurocamp now) and loved it. Tents are supplied for you and the facilities on site are usually ideal for kids. Swimming pool, rent bikes, kids activities etc


----------



## ollienoclue

We have gone camping every summer since my wife and I first met.

We took the nipper when she was about 1 and barely walking, this year we are going with her at nearly 2.

We don't have any issue really because she sleeps quite well.

What I would say is that you must buy a tent that is large enough and I mean has a living area that you can reside in and allow them to play even if it is absolutely minging it down outside (hopefully the south of France will not have this!).

We bought a Vango tent designed to sleep 6. We sleep in one half of the sleeping compartment on an air mattress, and the child sleeps in the other half. The dog lives on his bed in the living area. We will take a travel cot this year so that the child cannot go wondering about if she wakes up.

The tent looks huge when set up and takes a good ten minutes or so but it is big enough to stand up in nearly and has plenty of space. We also spent the cash and got the purpose designed carpet for it which makes the whole thing a lot nice to sit and be on.

The only limiting factor is keeping warm enough (clothing and bedding selection) and having plenty of options lined up for the kids in terms of activities.

We tend to go to the Peak district or Dartmoor etc, if you look hard enough you can find activities like kayaking and the like. We tend to take the dog and go on long walks with the nipper in our back carrier thing.

The tent is quite heavy but packs down into a bag no larger than say a big sports type bag. It fill fit transversely into the boot of a hatchback nicely but you would not want to go wild camping with it and have to carry it anywhere.

And you have to have a campfire. Mandatory in my book. Probably not such a hot idea on the continent at the moment given that half the place is dry as a chip at present however.

A good tent and all the kit will cost about £300. A camp site is what, £15 a night?

Take it from me, it is a LOT cheaper than a stay at Centre-parcs and I am an antisocial sod who dislikes holidaying anywhere too busy or swimming with people. The more remote and unspoilt the better in my book. It also leaves more money in the kitty for pubbing, meals out and doing activities. And I am a big kid who loves adventures anyway.

I have a 3 man Vango sat in the garage we dont use any longer. It was fine for the wife and I (and the dog), but we would not dare of taking it on a trip with the toddler. To sleep properly when camping I need space to be able to stretch out properly, buy the best sleeping bag you can find.

Once you have it all bought it is done, and you can use it as many times as you want. £300 doesn't last long on hotels these days.


----------



## Darlofan

You'll love it. Best experiences kids can have. As above buy a tent bigger than you need. The extra room is handy when weather is not too good.


----------



## minidaveo

We're off to wales for a week with my little man in a tent ⛺ looking at the weather it's going to be wet but hey we love it, his wellies are packed so he will be happy

This would be our 8th 9th or 10th time he's been camping (and I'm including sleeping in a pod which is a wooden structure) and he loves it

As for where to go we're going to Plassey's which is near Wrexham as it has child facilities to keep him entertained, a few haven sites do camping which is great for entertainment


----------



## steview

ollienoclue said:


> We have gone camping every summer since my wife and I first met.
> 
> We took the nipper when she was about 1 and barely walking, this year we are going with her at nearly 2.
> 
> We don't have any issue really because she sleeps quite well.
> 
> What I would say is that you must buy a tent that is large enough and I mean has a living area that you can reside in and allow them to play even if it is absolutely minging it down outside (hopefully the south of France will not have this!).
> 
> We bought a Vango tent designed to sleep 6. We sleep in one half of the sleeping compartment on an air mattress, and the child sleeps in the other half. The dog lives on his bed in the living area. We will take a travel cot this year so that the child cannot go wondering about if she wakes up.
> 
> The tent looks huge when set up and takes a good ten minutes or so but it is big enough to stand up in nearly and has plenty of space. We also spent the cash and got the purpose designed carpet for it which makes the whole thing a lot nice to sit and be on.
> 
> The only limiting factor is keeping warm enough (clothing and bedding selection) and having plenty of options lined up for the kids in terms of activities.
> 
> We tend to go to the Peak district or Dartmoor etc, if you look hard enough you can find activities like kayaking and the like. We tend to take the dog and go on long walks with the nipper in our back carrier thing.
> 
> The tent is quite heavy but packs down into a bag no larger than say a big sports type bag. It fill fit transversely into the boot of a hatchback nicely but you would not want to go wild camping with it and have to carry it anywhere.
> 
> And you have to have a campfire. Mandatory in my book. Probably not such a hot idea on the continent at the moment given that half the place is dry as a chip at present however.
> 
> A good tent and all the kit will cost about £300. A camp site is what, £15 a night?
> 
> Take it from me, it is a LOT cheaper than a stay at Centre-parcs and I am an antisocial sod who dislikes holidaying anywhere too busy or swimming with people. The more remote and unspoilt the better in my book. It also leaves more money in the kitty for pubbing, meals out and doing activities. And I am a big kid who loves adventures anyway.
> 
> I have a 3 man Vango sat in the garage we dont use any longer. It was fine for the wife and I (and the dog), but we would not dare of taking it on a trip with the toddler. To sleep properly when camping I need space to be able to stretch out properly, buy the best sleeping bag you can find.
> 
> Once you have it all bought it is done, and you can use it as many times as you want. £300 doesn't last long on hotels these days.


Thank you so much for this we have very similar

By the time we are ready to go my daughter will be 2 and our son 1 we also have picked a 6 man vango with carpets etc (but not yet purchased ) my concerns in the temperature for the little ones but should be ok abroad thanks again for your reply


----------



## ollienoclue

steview said:


> Thank you so much for this we have very similar
> 
> By the time we are ready to go my daughter will be 2 and our son 1 we also have picked a 6 man vango with carpets etc (but not yet purchased ) my concerns in the temperature for the little ones but should be ok abroad thanks again for your reply


I am glad I could help.

The carpet definitely makes a difference- we leave our outdoor shoes in the porch area and wear slippers inside.

If anything we tend to find that you can get quite warm at night when trying to sleep. Last year in the Peak district on a lovely farm near Buxton it absolutely hammered with rain one night and was particularly cold, but we were dry and happy as could be. With all that living space you can hang clothes up and even have a small table and chairs if you wanted.

You might want to invest in the matching tent footprint sheet that acts as a secondary ground sheet that you peg down first. Less likely to hole your tent floor this way.

We are not far off yourselves either as wife is currently gestating number 2 as well.


----------



## steview

Thanks again so the one we are look at is the kratos 600xl and come with tent foot print sheet and fitted carpet for £349 I have seen the new inflatable tents but seem a lot more money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Our tent is an older model and I am not sure of it's name but it is a 6 man, and it looks very similar to the Hayward 600XL with that front porch area on the front.

The airbeam tents I believe replace the poles with a number of inflatable beams that you pump up with an oversized football type pump, making them very fast to pitch. I have never used one myself.

Vango are very good because you can buy replacement parts very readily. I managed to bend a tent pole on our 3 man tent a while back being too brutal with it, and I bought the exact right pole for the exact model direct from Vango.

I have not seen a tent with a fitted carpet, ours was bought seperately, it like a textile layer on top and a foam sort of backing, I believe it is waterproof. It does make walking around or sitting down a lot more pleasant. We invested in the Vango carpets for both of our tents because we feared the dog would potentially put his claws through the ground sheet. It actuality it was a huge improvement to comfort that I was not expecting.

We originally went back-packing and wild camping and so we have a little camping gaz twister plus CZ stove to cook on. They are so easy to use and they ignite from piezo ignition and it is easy to change canisters with the twist lock connection, you can boil water within minutes with them.


----------



## Derekh929

Caravan was great for when kids was young but we camped in someone garden a few times and kids liked it I did not one bit could not sleep and to hard on my back


----------



## hardyd44

for a laugh, but true

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/c4/2a/46/c42a465e86cad4b95219ba80496d5121.jpg

we have been camping with the kids for 6-7 years (they are 19 & 17 now), and had some great times, as the advice above get a decent brand tent (always had Vango myself) bigger than you think you need and prepare for both dry and wet weather


----------



## baxlin

Just remember tents aren't soundproof!! Neighbours can hear most things that are said out loud....

We were on a Eurocamp site many years ago, and a small child in a nearby tent woke really early and called for Daddy. Daddy ignored her. Child called again. Daddy ignored her. This went on for a while, until a neighbouring Daddy calls out "for goodness' sake answer her, Daddy!". The call of "hear hear" came from yet another tent......


----------



## S600PCK

I swore I would never go camping, however, after much pressure I caved in a couple of years ago - best decision ever. We have been to fantastic campsites in Wales, the West country and Cornwall and had great holidays and will have great memories. As others have said - get a tent that is bigger than you need - followed by some creature comforts. I'd recommend a footprint, carpet, good quality airbeds, electric hook up and decent hob. For £5 you can get the Go Outdoors discount card - you'll save a fortune. Have fun!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Back in the day, we used Eurocamp for a trip to Brittany.

The beauty of them [others may be the same, I don't know] is that your tent is there and erected ready when you arrive, all kitted out [with the possible exception of linen/sleeping bags etc].

One of the best holidays we ever had. :thumb:


----------



## wayne451

I take it this is with a view to driving to the south of France?

I have a Skandika Nimbus 12 although I haven't used it yet, the plan is to crack it out next summer and head down to the Charente, although that's South/West of France. It's a beast of a tent, sleeps 12 and is about 7.5m x 6.5m footprint. :lol:

Aubeterre Sur Drone is very child friendly, I used to spend 5 weeks each summer in the region as a child and loved the place. You can swim in the Dronne which is a few metres from the campsite, they have alsorts of kids play stuff on site, tennis courts, volleyball pitches, arcade machines, table football, bar that serves snacks and beer etc. Just over the bridge is a place you can rent canoes/kayaks and there is a small village with lots of eateries/gift shops etc.

http://camping-aubeterre.fr/en/index.php

There is also the following place at/near to Parcoul.

Again, they have on site camping, a huge lake you can swim in, pedalos, water slides, trampolines, kids stuff, on site bar etc.

http://www.camping-paradou.com/

I'd highly recommend both places, assuming of course that they are as well kept as what they were when I last went (sure you can find out with online reviews?) but I intend to find out for certain next year. :thumb:


----------



## steview

wayne451 said:


> I take it this is with a view to driving to the south of France?
> 
> I have a Skandika Nimbus 12 although I haven't used it yet, the plan is to crack it out next summer and head down to the Charente, although that's South/West of France. It's a beast of a tent, sleeps 12 and is about 7.5m x 6.5m footprint. :lol:
> 
> Aubeterre Sur Drone is very child friendly, I used to spend 5 weeks each summer in the region as a child and loved the place. You can swim in the Dronne which is a few metres from the campsite, they have alsorts of kids play stuff on site, tennis courts, volleyball pitches, arcade machines, table football, bar that serves snacks and beer etc. Just over the bridge is a place you can rent canoes/kayaks and there is a small village with lots of eateries/gift shops etc.
> 
> http://camping-aubeterre.fr/en/index.php
> 
> There is also the following place at/near to Parcoul.
> 
> Again, they have on site camping, a huge lake you can swim in, pedalos, water slides, trampolines, kids stuff, on site bar etc.
> 
> http://www.camping-paradou.com/
> 
> I'd highly recommend both places, assuming of course that they are as well kept as what they were when I last went (sure you can find out with online reviews?) but I intend to find out for certain next year. :thumb:


Thanks mate brilliant info I'll check these out


----------



## steview

So we have decided on this

http://m.gooutdoors.co.uk/vango-kratos-600xl-tent-p403824

Went off to town to purchase but they don't do a carpet to to specifically fit this model yet as supposedly a new model nor a ground sheet this put me off slightly as all the other tents had these as a bundle offer help please


----------



## hardyd44

how many of you are going - if it says it will sleep 6, it won't, it will sleep 4 comfortably or 6 like sardines in a can, I would also look at 2nd hand if you are just trying it out - we got everything you need 2nd hand (carpet, footprint and extension) for our 2nd tent and at least at 1/2 purchase price ( But stick with a known brand)


----------



## Peter77

Just came back from a camping trip with my rabble. Kids love it. Echo what has been said further up. Buy a bigger tent than needed. We have a 9 man. With 2 large sleeping rooms and a large main room. All enclosed with built in groundsheet which was a godsend. Our last tent only the rooms had been enclosed and the main living area just under the waterproof outer bit if that makes any sense. Having the living area bit all enclosed in when the night sets in or the weather gets up was great. No wind blowing under while sitting there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil

Id love to take the kids camping, but i have always wondered how to keep them entertained as i imagine many of the activities id like to do would be unsuitable?


----------



## Peter77

Kids tend to entertain themselves in the outdoors. As long as there as there is other kids on the campsite, luckily I have boys who are very sociable and make friends very easily. Give them a football and of they go. Only see them when they are hungry. Love camping. Especially if you pick a campsite that allows open fires/fire pits. Something magical about sitting infront of an open fire on a night time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minidaveo

Just got back from having a week at Plassey at Wrexham and that is a lovely site for kids


----------



## Darlofan

minidaveo said:


> Just got back from having a week at Plassey at Wrexham and that is a lovely site for kids


Just down the road from us. Lovely place but too close for us to stay there!


----------



## minidaveo

Lovely place you live! So jealous you live an hour away from snowdonia area! Some awesome activities to do there


----------



## Darlofan

minidaveo said:


> Lovely place you live! So jealous you live an hour away from snowdonia area! Some awesome activities to do there


It is lovely. Love Snowdonia, we damp at Bedgelert a lot.


----------



## robertdon777

A week camping at peak season with electric hook up at a top price site.. Ruda Croyde bay (lots of facilities etc)

£300 peak season

1 week abroad in a half decent place £2500

Now yes you will get a better suntan..... BUT the kids will have just as much fun in the UK (as long as they have an indoor pool just incase it rains all week).

We started family camping 2 years ago in a Vango Taigo 600xl, brilliant bit of kit. Last September we purchased a T5 VW Camper Van with a Reimo Pop Top (sleeps 4)

Since then we haven't thought about going abroad. In the year we have had it we have done:

5x 3 Night Breaks.
2x 1 Week Holidays.

4 Festivals (2 night and 3 night ones)

and I've been away for 2 x 2night with my mates bodyboarding.

We've also used it for a few day trips as it makes a great base even in winter.

Now including the finance on it and the cost of the Camping and Festival tickets (not inc Spends) the running costs are the same as a Good 1 week holiday all inclusive for a family of 4 (£3.5K)

There is no way that 1 week all inclusive would add up to the fun we have had in the camper.


----------



## scuba-phil

robertdon777 said:


> A week camping at peak season with electric hook up at a top price site.. Ruda Croyde bay (lots of facilities etc)
> 
> £300 peak season
> 
> 1 week abroad in a half decent place £2500
> 
> Now yes you will get a better suntan..... BUT the kids will have just as much fun in the UK (as long as they have an indoor pool just incase it rains all week).
> 
> We started family camping 2 years ago in a Vango Taigo 600xl, brilliant bit of kit. Last September we purchased a T5 VW Camper Van with a Reimo Pop Top (sleeps 4)
> 
> Since then we haven't thought about going abroad. In the year we have had it we have done:
> 
> 5x 3 Night Breaks.
> 
> 2x 1 Week Holidays.
> 
> 4 Festivals (2 night and 3 night ones)
> 
> and I've been away for 2 x 2night with my mates bodyboarding.
> 
> We've also used it for a few day trips as it makes a great base even in winter.
> 
> Now including the finance on it and the cost of the Camping and Festival tickets (not inc Spends) the running costs are the same as a Good 1 week holiday all inclusive for a family of 4 (£3.5K)
> 
> There is no way that 1 week all inclusive would add up to the fun we have had in the camper.


What age can did you get? I understand people circumstances are different but just the finance for £3.5k seems cheap?


----------



## robertdon777

It's a 2005 model T5

Pay £200 a month (so £2400 a year)

If it means anything to you if you are looking at them, I got mine on a private sale from the Facebook forum for T5's.

It had:

Reimo Pop Top
RIB Bed
Propex Night Heater with Thermostat
Twin Captain Swivels with Underseat Safe
Full Bodans Side Conversion inc Hob/Sink/Waeco Fridge
Full 240V/12V electric system
Fiamma F45s Awning
Pendle Performance Remap (done by Martin Himself)
120W Solar System
VW Sportline Alloys
All Colour Coded etc.

The person i purchased it from was upgrading to a Westfalia Motorhome (£70K!). He threw in all the bits like Rainbow pop top thermal wraps and Front Screen Blinds etc. He also had every bit of work done on a T5 that you would look for:

Driveshafts
EGR Delete kit
DMF/Clutch.

There are good ones if you keep looking for the right money (some are very highly priced)

This is what it looked like in the sale ad a year ago:





































I paid less than £14.5K for this, spent about another 1K on it, having the wheels done satin black, having the inside cuboards done in Orla Kiely colours and patterns and interior blinds done to match.

There is a massive community for these vans and the festivals are brilliant, especially for families.


----------



## Kerr

robertdon777 said:


> It's a 2005 model T5
> 
> Pay £200 a month (so £2400 a year)
> 
> If it means anything to you if you are looking at them, I got mine on a private sale from the Facebook forum for T5's.
> 
> It had:
> 
> Reimo Pop Top
> RIB Bed
> Propex Night Heater with Thermostat
> Twin Captain Swivels with Underseat Safe
> Full Bodans Side Conversion inc Hob/Sink/Waeco Fridge
> Full 240V/12V electric system
> Fiamma F45s Awning
> Pendle Performance Remap (done by Martin Himself)
> 120W Solar System
> VW Sportline Alloys
> All Colour Coded etc.
> 
> The person i purchased it from was upgrading to a Westfalia Motorhome (£70K!). He threw in all the bits like Rainbow pop top thermal wraps and Front Screen Blinds etc. He also had every bit of work done on a T5 that you would look for:
> 
> Driveshafts
> EGR Delete kit
> DMF/Clutch.
> 
> There are good ones if you keep looking for the right money (some are very highly priced)
> 
> This is what it looked like in the sale ad a year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid less than £14.5K for this, spent about another 1K on it, having the wheels done satin black, having the inside cuboards done in Orla Kiely colours and patterns and interior blinds done to match.
> 
> There is a massive community for these vans and the festivals are brilliant, especially for families.


The festival campervan tickets sell out very fast at most festivals. All the prices of campervans themselves have shot up too. Even shabby old converted vans sell for good money.

I did have a look at rental costs and was surprised it wasn't as expensive as I thought. A few places were around £85 per day for a nice camper.


----------



## scuba-phil

thanks Kerr, it loos a cracking van and a reasonable price too. I may just add myself to the group and it will give me something to consider for next year. just not sure if id (we) prefer to have a single abroad holiday per year or many little ones in the uk.

My biggest concern or reluctance is how well id be able to entertain the little ones whilst camping


----------



## robertdon777

All set up at CamperJam 17










Wurzle Dubz 17










Bristol VW Festival 17










Interior Colours:










Fun! - the kids love the freedom










Going to Camper Calling this weekend at Ragley Hall, then touring around South Wales for the following week, stopping at Monmouth, Manobier, Whitesands, Aberystwyth.

Then Busfest festival (8000 Transporters, 30,000 people), then down to Croyde bay in November for some bodyboarding..... They get you out seeing and doing things a normal holiday doesn't.


----------



## robertdon777

Kerr said:


> The festival campervan tickets sell out very fast at most festivals. All the prices of campervans themselves have shot up too. Even shabby old converted vans sell for good money.
> 
> I did have a look at rental costs and was surprised it wasn't as expensive as I thought. A few places were around £85 per day for a nice camper.


Have a look at Campervantastic, they rent out the VW Californias (Really nice Transporters £60K!).


----------



## robertdon777

Had the steering wheel re-trimmed from an old plastic panel van style one to this too:

Extra Padding, thumb rests added, perf leather and white stitch:


----------



## ollienoclue

Just got back from the Peak district.

Spent a lot of time yomping around and hiking basically, with the toddler on my back in a carrier.

Had a really good time. Spent precisely £54 on the campsite for several nights. Leaves plenty of money in the kitty for pub lunches and evening meals etc.

Most campsites will have play areas, animals the like to entertain kids, as others have mentioned a football or cricket set is as good as anything these days, and you can leave them to it as the camp-site is fairly safe.

Definitely choose the sites that allow fire pits.

You can be really inventive and bring BBQs and the like and cook serious meals if you want, depends how much cooking you want to do.

VW campers are not for me as I have an aversion to them.

When the kids are old enough we will wild camp, where you have to carry the lot on your back or it doesn't get packed. Also has the small bonus of not having any neighbours- you would not catch me at any site where there were thousands of people either.


----------



## robertdon777

Just back from 9 days, 8 nights in Pembrokshire

Started in Evesham, to Monmouth, Tenby, Manorbier, and finally Whitesands at St Davids.

Not one drop of Rain!.. Just Sun

One site had an indoor Pool, one had a Farm.. all very well kept sites and nice and close to the beaches.

Total Cost inc Fuel Camping Fees: £348


----------



## Njs71

robertdon777 said:


> Had the steering wheel re-trimmed from an old plastic panel van style one to this too:
> 
> Extra Padding, thumb rests added, perf leather and white stitch:


I'd like a fatter, more padded steering wheel on my BM and I like the look of this one. Where did you have it done please?


----------



## minidaveo

robertdon777 said:


> Just back from 9 days, 8 nights in Pembrokshire
> 
> Started in Evesham, to Monmouth, Tenby, Manorbier, and finally Whitesands at St Davids.
> 
> Not one drop of Rain!.. Just Sun
> 
> One site had an indoor Pool, one had a Farm.. all very well kept sites and nice and close to the beaches.
> 
> Total Cost inc Fuel Camping Fees: £348


Bargain for 348!

We was lucky couple of weeks ago in wales with just sunshine! Looks like you have lots of fun and the kids enjoying themselves

We're going away again for a weekend with the tent only £24 and full site entertainment at hand

Think I'll start whispering in the misses ear I need to upgrade the accommodation to a camper....


----------



## robertdon777

minidaveo said:


> Bargain for 348!
> 
> We was lucky couple of weeks ago in wales with just sunshine! Looks like you have lots of fun and the kids enjoying themselves
> 
> We're going away again for a weekend with the tent only £24 and full site entertainment at hand
> 
> Think I'll start whispering in the misses ear I need to upgrade the accommodation to a camper....


We were camping before the van, they are worth it but you will still need an awning!

The tents offer so much room compared to a van, but the van offers a bit of comfort from the elements... heat or cold, on a hot morning a tent can be like a sauna.


----------



## minidaveo

robertdon777 said:


> We were camping before the van, they are worth it but you will still need an awning!
> 
> The tents offer so much room compared to a van, but the van offers a bit of comfort from the elements... heat or cold, on a hot morning a tent can be like a sauna.


I do like them drive away awnings you have for the vans

Also the t5/6's are lovely it's a nice compromise between having a small motor home and a large fast car


----------

